# Generator speed fluctuating?



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I have a Champion 3500 watt generator that was not used in the last year. Normally I use Stabilt in them when they sit a while, but I was busy moving last year and forgot it. It would not start this fall when I finally realized that I forgot to put any in. So, this last week I pulled the carb and the hole that runs from the fuel bowl was plugged. So I cleaned it and put back together. It started right up, but will only run normal with the choke just barely on. When I turn the choke off the rpm's fluctuate and sometimes it will die after running for a couple of minutes.

Any suggestions. Thinking of getting some carb cleaner to put in the gas and run it to see if that helps.

Bobg


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

unioncreek said:


> I have a Champion 3500 watt generator that was not used in the last year. Normally I use Stabilt in them when they sit a while, but I was busy moving last year and forgot it. It would not start this fall when I finally realized that I forgot to put any in. So, this last week I pulled the carb and the hole that runs from the fuel bowl was plugged. So I cleaned it and put back together. It started right up, but will only run normal with the choke just barely on. When I turn the choke off the rpm's fluctuate and sometimes it will die after running for a couple of minutes.
> 
> Any suggestions. Thinking of getting some carb cleaner to put in the gas and run it to see if that helps.
> 
> Bobg



You are going to have to pull the carb again and unscrew the jets and run a welding tip cleaning wire through the passages...I'm doubtful that carb cleaner added to fuel will do anything for plugged low and high speed jets...in fact I will bet you $10.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yep.. there's a passage in the carb somewhere that's still plugged.. It could even be a vent to the bowl... Gonna have to pull it again and clean it again...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Try running some *Sea Foam* through it
http://www.seafoamsales.com/


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Try running some *Sea Foam* through it
> http://www.seafoamsales.com/



Ever look at the MSDS for SeaFoam?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Oil and Naptha.... and the problem there is?

I use naptha to clean all kinds of things with... HOWEVER, running it through a running engine will not clean out the carb like taking it apart and doing it properly...


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

simi-steading said:


> Oil and Naptha.... and the problem there is?
> 
> I use naptha to clean all kinds of things with... HOWEVER, running it through a running engine will not clean out the carb like taking it apart and doing it properly...


That's what I was getting at...take it apart and do it right!


----------



## Bluecometk (Jun 20, 2009)

The best procedure for your issue would be to remove the carb and clean it as posted above. However, you may not have to take the jets or emulsion tubes out of the carb. You may be able to use a good Carb cleaner spray and compressed air to achieve the same results.

You stated that the engine would run with the choke slightly on meaning the carb is only partially clogged or restricted from the fuel residue. 

Carburetors are not built as in the past; they are built for ease of initial factory assembly.
If you are to remove jets, emulsion tubes and welch plugs you will need to verify their exact position when removing them. Unlike the past, some jets/passages are drilled and cross-drilled after they are installed so unscrewing the jet or tube or removing a pressed-in tube may ruin the Carb forever. This is because it may have been set at a certain height or indexed to a certain position from the factory that can&#8217;t be matched without special equipment. So just be aware and careful when disassembling your Carb.

In the past I have had great success with just cleaning out the system with a good Carb spray and compressed air then running a good fuel injector cleaner in the tank at the proper fuel to cleaner mixture as per the bottle.

As a note, most small modern one-speed generators don&#8217;t have a full adjustable idle circuit unless they have a standby idle down feature. 

These are just my opinions and now you have had the full two cents worth. 
Bluecometk


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

If your gas has ethanol and it's an aluminum carb-not....Our local JD place has a warning up about using ethanol gas and any of their new equip with alum carbs--and they give address/direction to places not using ethanol...


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

In the future just turn off the fuel when engine is running so that it uses all the fuel in the float bowl. Ive done this for the past 4 years on my generator and it starts first pull...I've had gas in it for almost two years, no off the shelf additives.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I run my generators every couple of months for a half hour. Sometimes I use stabil sometimes not. They only get a splash or two in them and twice a year I run them dry. Been doing that since the 1998 ice storm and they all run just fine 14 years later.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Ross said:


> I run my generators every couple of months for a half hour. Sometimes I use stabil sometimes not. They only get a splash or two in them and twice a year I run them dry. Been doing that since the 1998 ice storm and they all run just fine 14 years later.


This is the best way to keep the carb from gunning up.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Works for me. Think I'll go start my lawnmower today.


----------



## Azrael (Jun 2, 2008)

Ross said:


> I run my generators every couple of months for a half hour. Sometimes I use stabil sometimes not. They only get a splash or two in them and twice a year I run them dry. Been doing that since the 1998 ice storm and they all run just fine 14 years later.


Do you apply any load to it as well? Making sure the engine on a generator runs is good, but you also need to make sure it will behave properly under load too. Plug in a power tool of some type while running it and operate it.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Azrael said:


> Do you apply any load to it as well? Making sure the engine on a generator runs is good, but you also need to make sure it will behave properly under load too. Plug in a power tool of some type while running it and operate it.


I do this...I even plug into my house sometimes to really load it down...either the water heater or 4 burners on the stove is enough to get it working.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I drag a different genny out to do farm chores through out the year and I do check voltage with my meter a couple of times a year too. So in a round about way yes i do load them although I wasn't really thinking it was good for them. I was more concerned that the engines ran for a good workout.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Ross said:


> I drag a different genny out to do farm chores through out the year and I do check voltage with my meter a couple of times a year too. So in a round about way yes i do load them although I wasn't really thinking it was good for them. I was more concerned that the engines ran for a good workout.


No,it's the gen ends that need exercizing....I was at a place that had a pile of cheap gennys about 8ft tall....all motors ran but the ends put out no elec....I run mine under full load for .5hr every wk...


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Good to know! Thanks.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Yup, it's lacking fuel in the air/fuel ratio meaning it's probably still got some gum in there. Take it apart again and spray through every which way you can. (watch your eyes, carb cleaner stings) If that doesn't help you could try just running it for a while and see if it clears up. A little additive wouldn't hurt. These new small engine carbs are not very service friendly. Half the time you can buy one cheaper than fixing it. 
Keep in mind. 1) additives are sold for automotive use with 20 gallon tanks so don't put too much in. 2) when the RPMs go up and down, so does the voltage which can be bad for electrical devices. If you run it to see if it clears up, don't power anything of value off it. You could run it with the choke partially on but the RPMs might not be right which means the voltage won't be either.
I had one like that and ran it for a couple of hours with the choke partially on but no load. After a while I walked over and opened the choke up and it ran steady. I actually heard it starting to load up from a little too much fuel which is why I opened up the choke. It had unclogged.


----------



## bikehealer1 (Oct 8, 2009)

use light bulbs for your load. a couple of high wattage stand lights work well and a low voltage situation causes them less harm. that said, always soak a carb in a chemical dip for carbs and throttle bodies. carb spray is meant for lite deposits, and wont remove heavy buildup in small passages. Trust me, I do this every day.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

bikehealer1 said:


> use light bulbs for your load. a couple of high wattage stand lights work well and a low voltage situation causes them less harm. that said, always soak a carb in a chemical dip for carbs and throttle bodies. carb spray is meant for lite deposits, and wont remove heavy buildup in small passages. Trust me, I do this every day.


Our Napa used to carry a product in a one gallon paint can that came with a basket...not sure what it was but it would make a carb look brand new.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

The old carb cleaner used to leave the metal shiny and bright. Apparently it was too nasty. The EPA or the lawyers won't let it be sold anymore. The new carb cleaner is less evil but does work.


----------

